# Why do I still suck?



## tmitch35 (Aug 22, 2020)

I’ve been shooting for a little over two years now, and I’m still pretty bad lol. Like, I probably go 50% on a 50mm spinner at 10m. Why me, bro? What is this curse? Lol! Any tips on practicing?


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Maybe your beard is in the way. Just kiddin bud. Have you looked at any of the video's on simpleshot? Some of them might up your game.


----------



## tmitch35 (Aug 22, 2020)

bones said:


> Maybe your beard is in the way. Just kiddin bud. Have you looked at any of the video's on simpleshot? Some of them might up your game.


I’ve since trimmed the beard. It was a good one though. Lol. I’ve checked out a ton of videos from Simpleshot, Fowler, Catapult Carnage, and Gamekeeper John. I’m still inconsistent AF though. It kills me. Do you stick to one setup or change it up? What do you do for practice?


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Actually, I've come up with a simple idea.. Don't shoot at 10m. Get as close as you can till you think your at 80% of your shot's, then back it up from there. At some point when you hit that 10m mark it be like a walk in the park.


----------



## tmitch35 (Aug 22, 2020)

bones said:


> Actually, I've come up with a simple idea.. Don't shoot at 10m. Get as close as you can till you think your at 80% of your shot's, then back it up from there. At some point when you hit that 10m mark it be like a walk in the park.


That’s a great idea! I’m gonna do that today!


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

To be honest bud...
I have a simple little silicon disk about the size of a bottle cap. That got pretty boring, pretty quick! Lately I find myself destroying can's. So much more satisfaction! My best shot yet was being able to split a card. Although it id take me 31 shot's to do it.
As far as set up...hmmm. Well I have 1 ss dedicated for butterfly, another for crushing heads if need be, and another thats an all arounder...my fav. It was given to me from Kawkan.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

@tmitch35 
Man up mate and get a 100mm spinner.
Then you might go 60%


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Stick with one frame, there's a phrase in the target shooting world "fear the man with one gun", you will just be making it harder jumping from frame to frame. I've shot just the one frame for over a year and my accuracy has improved as a result.
Experiment with anchor point, find the anchor that you can consistently achieve shot after shot. I started with an earlobe anchor but it was hopeless so I changed to cheek anchor and never looked back.
Experiment with different band and ammo combinations, many people shoot with bands that are too strong for their chosen ammo. A weak band will shoot light and heavy ammo accurately, a strong band will only shoot heavy ammo accurately.
Put work into noticing your grip of the pouch. The angle of the joint at the tip of your thumb is critical. I always shoot with my thumb straight and the ball in the crook of my curled around index finger. If I find that sometimes I'm missing and the shots are going high it's always because I've lost focus on that thumb and the end knuckle has started to bend down to meet my index finger. This has the effect of lowering the release point w.r.t. my aiming eye.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Post a vid of a shooting session Wes, multiple angles if possible. We'll get ya fixed up.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

All good advice above. What helped me most was sticking to one frame, bandset and ammo. Once I was happy with my shooting (a few months) then I was able to change things one at a time and see if it helped or hurt. Tried damn near everything and found shooting pfs frames (especially opfs) butterfly style was my thing. Now if I switch to full size frames with short draw, I get frame hits!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My first suggestion would be to check out PocketPredator help site. I’m not knocking anyone, I’ve learned various things from lots of people. I stared getting more consistent after watching several instructional videos. I would suggest drawing an X or dot on paper like a paper plate. If your grouping gets tighter make very subtle changes and or walk away for a break, then proceed shooting again.You will do this I’m positive.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Aim at smaller targets. Stop watching random people shoot.

Also, take some of the "this is my first video shooting" and seeing some YT video of a guy hitting a bottle cap at 45y, with a grain of salt.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I can only speak from my experience. My accuracy went waay up after i Shot nothing but .177 bbs at a wine cork for about a month. Aim small miss small.


----------



## spork (Jun 22, 2019)

All that matters is you are having fun. However a lot of people still miss cans so I don't think your doing so bad. If you are watching the best shooters with their best videos it will skew your perception of the average skill.

I too became frustrated with consistency. Same anchor same hold but realized release was the issue even though I thought it wasn't.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

50mm at 10m 50% of the time is not bad in my eyes. Don't take it too seriously unless you want to be a pro and then you probably have to practise every day. I don't, so I probably will never be a top shot, although I am slowly showing progress after 3-4 years. If you've watched all the videos then maybe sticking with one frame and band/ammo setup is the answer for now. Don't stress about it so much that it is no longer fun.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Release, release, release...


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Slide-Easy said:


> Release, release, release...


Truth!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

You didn't mention Bill Hays videos..... a must!


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I feel you man, I feel like I got the same problem. I just ordered the wasp FTC and that will hopefully be my main frame and help me get some more consistently. The advice about shooters on YouTube is also good, the reason people watch them is because they've been shooting for years. Remember keep it fun!👍


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Are you mixing up frames, bands, ammo and pouches?

If so, stick with ONE setup.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Sticking with one frame, bands/tubes and ammo will surely help.
A consistent anchor point and release is key.
Do you know which eye is your dominant eye? Do you shoot with both eyes open?
For example, if you hold the frame with your left hand and are left eye dominant you might need to adjust your aiming point (compensate) accordingly. Same thing if you hold it with your right hand and are right eye dominant.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

For me I have to keep the sideburns trimmed, other wise I can get some beard involved in shot and that is not good


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

All great advice, I would say move 7 to 8 m from the target and go for lighter band sets and smaller ammo. BB's can be very hard to shoot till you get your release perfect but 8 mm or 6 mm ammo is awesome for shooting targets and you need a much lighter band set to do so. Make sure everything is exactly the same every time you shoot focus on every detail of your body and breathing and things will start to tighten up.


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Whytey said:


> You didn't mention Bill Hays videos..... a must!


Is there a particular one you suggest?


----------

